#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  وبکم زولتريکس مدل Zoltrix Eagle Cam روی ویندوز سون نصب نمی شه ! چی کار کنم ؟؟

## vimax

سلام
دوستان من وب کم zoltrix مدل angle cam دارم

روی ویندوز اکس پی به راحتی نصب میشه با درایور اما متعجبم روی سون چرا نصب نمیشه!!
کسی بلده چی کار کنم؟

----------

*Service Manual*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

در ويندوز 7even شما بايد با کليک راست روي فايل Setup گزينه Run as administrator را انتخاب کنيد و با يوزري که Administrator باشد وارد ويندوز شويد . ضمنا ممکن است درايور وب کم شما فقط ويندوز XP يا نسخه هاي پايين تر را ساپورت کند ، که در اين صورت بهتر است به سايت سازنده مراجعه کرده و آخرين درايور ارايه شده را دانلود فرمايد .

موفق باشيد .*

----------

*Shami*,*vimax*

----------


## vimax

سلام
دوست من اینا رو من میدونستم درایور سایت سازنده هم فقط واسه اکس پی و زیرش هست نه سون.
شبیه سازی وجود نداره که بشه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## Service Manual

> سلام
> دوست من اینا رو من میدونستم درایور سایت سازنده هم فقط واسه اکس پی و زیرش هست نه سون.
> شبیه سازی وجود نداره که بشه استفاده کرد؟


سلام

شما پرسیدید :




> روی ویندوز اکس پی به راحتی نصب میشه با درایور اما متعجبم روی سون چرا نصب نمیشه!!
> کسی بلده چی کار کنم؟


نفرمودید که چه کارهایی انجام دادید و درایور سایتش فقط مربوط به Xp هست .

فکر می کنم باید دنبال درایورش در سایت هایی به غیر از سایت رسمیش باشید ........

موفق باشید .

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

اگر درایور شما setup  دارد روش زیر رو امتحان کنید:
شما یک بار روی فایل setup راست کلیک کنید و از قسمت compatibility تیک گزینه  Run this program in compatibility mode for را بزنید سپس آن را بر روی windows XP service pack 2 تنظیم کنید run as administrator  هم تیک بزنید 
در بعضی مواقع جواب میدهد. یکبار هم بر روی Vista service pack 2 بگذارید و امتحان کنید

در غیر اینصورت هیچ راهی جز پیدا کردن درایور ویندوز 7 آن ندارید البته اگر وجود داشته باشه!

----------

*Service Manual*

----------

